

Swift: The Optimization Game - dottrap
http://owensd.io/2015/02/01/the-optimization-game.html

======
dottrap
This is the follow up to Swift Resistance Explored.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8976353](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8976353)

